# Univega Viva Sport



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

I have found a univega viva sport from the 80's and was wondering if this was a worthy bike for a project or worthy bike to be sold at target?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Jimi_Lee said:


> I have found a univega viva sport from the 80's and was wondering if this was a worthy bike for a project or worthy bike to be sold at target?


Very worthy to be built up into a good, solid commuter that won't attract many thieves. Nice bike to get from point A to point B. Not really a show bike. Univega made roughly a flabillion of them. Are the components in good shape?

I think the frame use at least some cro-moly tubes, although it could conceivable be high-ten.

Definitely worth keeping and riding, but it will never be a show bike.

- FBB


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

PS: You did not, by any chance, get ahold of one of the massive 69cm Viva Sport frames, did you?

- FBB


----------



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

No, but i did read about them on the bikeforum.com

The Univega is cro-mo lugged and the paint looks pretty much immaculate. Unfortunately the color is the generic blue that you can find on any road bike. But it won't stand out, that's for sure


----------

